# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Aνανέωση -  Συντήρηση Ιστοσελίδας

## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι στην ιστοσελίδα μας, από σήμερα θα ξεκινήσουν εργασίες ανανέωσης-συντήρησης.
Ενδεχόμενος να παρουσιαστούν τεχνικά προβλήματα, ζητάμε την κατανόηση σας ώσπου να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες.


Μαρούλης Νίκος

----------


## SteliosK

Φίλοι του nautilia.gr όπως σας έχουμε ενημερώσει με το παραπάνω σχετικό μήνυμα αυτές τις μέρες γίνονται  εργασίες ανανέωσης-συντήρησης. 
Από απόψε το φόρουμ είναι πάλι ενεργό, όμως όπως θα έχετε διαπιστώσει και εσείς οι φωτογραφίες από τα μηνύματα με ημερομηνία 21/04/16 δεν εμφανίζονται.

Τα μηνύματα είναι τα παρακάτω:

Θέμα: *Blue Star Naxos* *μήνυμα από μέλος TSS APOLLON

* Θέμα: *Blue Star 2* *2  μηνύματα από μέλος TSS APOLLON
*
Θέμα: *Πλώρες πλοίων* *μήνυμα από μέλος TSS APOLLON*

Θέμα: *Blue Star Paros* *2 μηνύματα από μέλος TSS APOLLON*

Θέμα: *Πρύμνες πλοίων* *μήνυμα από μέλος TSS APOLLON*

Θέμα: *Μελίνα ΙΙ* *μήνυμα από μέλος andria salamis*

Θέμα: *Avon SS - Galaxy Shipping*  μηνύματα Νο *#19 #20 #22 #24*  από μέλος dionisos   

Θέμα: *Chios Maritime  (G.M. Livanos) - Χίος Ναυτική Εταιρεία (Γ.Μ. Λιβανός)* μηνυματα  Nο *#22  #23 #24* από μέλος                                                                                                                                    ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ 

Μπορείτε να ξανά ανεβάσετε τις φωτογραφίες με νέο μήνυμα στα παραπάνω θέματα για την σωστή εμφάνιση του φόρουμ μας
έπειτα τα  μηνύματα με ημερομηνία 21/04/16 θα διαγραφούν. Σε όσα έχει εξελιχθεί διάλογος επειδή αν διαγραφουν θα χαθεί η συζήτηση, εάν θέλετε μπορείτε 
να μου στείλετε με προσωπικό μήνυμα τις φωτογραφίες ώστε με επεξεργασία να τις ανεβάσω.


Ζητάμε την κατανόηση σας για την μικρή ταλαιπωρία που ενδεχομένως αντιμετωπίζεται αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το νεο nautilia.gr είναι εδώ!!
*
NAUTILIA-1024x468.jpg
 

Περιμένουμε τα σχόλια και τις παρατηρήσεις σας *εδώ*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έχουμε προχωρήσει σε αλλαγή σερβέρ απο χθές, όμως δεν έχουμε ολοκληρώσει τις απαιτούμενες ρυθμίσεις γιατί χρειάζεται χρόνος για αυτό και η λειτουργία του φόρουμ δεν είναι ακόμη ομαλή.
Εκτιμώ ότι μέχρι την δευτέρα θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλες οι εργασίες και θα έχουν ομαλοποιηθεί όλα τα προβλήματα ακόμη και τα παλιότερα που είχαμε.

----------

